# graco vs titan?



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to buy a new airless paint sprayer. I plan on spending around $1000 or less. I don't paint everyday, but I do seem to get a lot of painting work. I've previously had a graco 190 es (junk). I'm wondering what are your opinions on the best airless sprayer in my price range that can be used for interior, exterior, trim, walls & ceilings, etc that will last for a long time. I'm thinking of the Titan 440i or the Graco 395.
Thanks for any input


----------



## vividpainting (Sep 13, 2011)

The 395 is a great machine. Ive heard the titan 440 is good but dont know anyone personally that runs it.


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

I use a graco Mark IV and love it! Never used a titan so I cant say.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

I run the Titan a lot. As a matter of fact I sprayed all day yesterday and will be again all day today with it. It's a great sprayer, mine can run two guns, never had any problems with it. I've been through dozens of sprayers in the years, this one is the tits.

Most of my work is exterior and when I need to make something change colors fast, like house siding, this is the tool for the job.


----------



## CB Painters (Dec 5, 2011)

I have extensively used both the Titan 640 IX and Graco 210 ES on commercial applications and find the Titan much more reliable, easier to maintain and less fussing with clogging and spitting when running the entire day.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not a painter, but I spray a lot of clear. I've go the 440 titan & love it.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> I'm not a painter, but I spray a lot of clear. I've go the 440 titan & love it.


What exactly do you spray?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

builder2345 said:


> What exactly do you spray?


Nitroceluous lacquer, conversion varnish, polyurathane. I have sprayed about 30 gallon of paint through it.

I've bought .308 & .208 tips for it for the clear & am really liking it for that now.:thumbup:


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Nitroceluous lacquer, conversion varnish, polyurathane. I have sprayed about 30 gallon of paint through it.
> 
> I've bought .308 & .208 tips for it for the clear & am really liking it for that now.:thumbup:


What are you painting, cabinets?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Buy the Titan, it's cheaper. Take the money you saved and upgrade the gun. Seems all new sprayers come with cheap guns these days.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd go with the 440i over the 395. 
But, I like my 695 over my 440i. The smaller machines have to work a lot harder then the bigger machines and having wheels make it much more mobile. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

builder2345 said:


> What are you painting, cabinets?


Cabinets, trim, doors, furniture. Anything that needs sprayed with clear.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. After reading your posts, I have decided to go with the Titan 440. However, also after reading the posts I will reconsider my budget to see if I could move up in size (although that's not totally necessary).

Thanks!!


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

I like Graco and Titan. One nice thing about the Titans is they are much easier to disassemble and maintain yourself. The cylinder is sleeveless, so no special tools required. All the packings and everything can be bought in a nice neat little kit and installed in a couple hours. Faster if you've done it before. As far as durability, I think Graco wins. They're expensive though. Judging solely on what you've said about your situation, I'd get the Titan. I also have a SW419 from Spraytech. Nice unit. Generally, i think if you take care of it, flush it after each use, lube the packings often, the Titan440 and Graco395 are pretty comparable.

UPDATE:Just saw your last post. Good on ya!


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

Unless you paint a huge amount a year and will be spraying all of it. Look on Craigslist etc. I bought a new 440i from Sherwin williams and it is great machine. I needed something bigger as I had 3 elastromeric jobs coming up. I found a 740ix for just under 500 bucks Canadian. It only had about 300 gallons though it. About a month later I found a hero for 250. This thing runs all day long and is a real work horse.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Picked up the Titan 440 impact a few days back from SW. So far so good. Sprayed an exterior with SW SuperPaint. No complaints, seems like a quality unit. I'm looking forward to having a quality sprayer at my disposal


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

guess i'm late to the party...

i have a Titan 440i and older 540ix (now 640ix)

best sprayers in their class hands down!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i have the 440i , had it for 5-6 years now.. great machine.


----------

